# [SOLVED] internet works wired, but not wireless?!?!



## lukebromley (Sep 17, 2010)

ok, to start, i recently had to have a new hard drive for my computer (don't know if this affects this issue). 

the problem is i have a virgin media modem connected to a belkin wireless router, this then works wired to my desktop computer but does not when connected wirelessly to my compaq laptop.

the laptop finds the belkin router and also connects through a network key, but strangely does not allow me any actual internet connection (no web page loading).

virgin callcentres reckon it may have something to do with the fact the belkin router may have cloned the MAC address of the old hard drive meaning virgin do not recognise that MAC number. Tech support at virgin made me reset belkin router and NOT use installation CD (so it does not clone MAC address again) but manually set it up.

what i dont get is that when wired from the back of the router the internet works, but does not when wireless? :4-dontkno

all modem lights are on, aswell as all router lights, even the laptop says its connected, but to an unidentified network. Virgin insist everything is working their end (as they would!) and i am convinced it is some sort of configuration problem that i need to correct at my end.

is this a MAC address issue? IP address? i have no idea and really have tried everything!!

any pointers would be greeaattt thankss :smile:

EDIT: ohh and the laptop runs windows vista


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: internet works wired, but not wireless?!?!*

Not sure i got all that.

Does the Compaq work when wired up to the back of the router? or is it just the desktop pc working that way?

in any case the link lights and network key working would indicate it's not a link layer problem, it's a routing issue, likely between the router and the Compaq

You Can Set your MACs to match your old system(s) if need be, but it would be better practice to rebuild the routing tables with the real MAC address, that's what they are for and why they would do otherwise here i don't know, but there is a lot about it i don't know 

Rivendale


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: internet works wired, but not wireless?!?!*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's the guide.

===============================
If above suggestion didn't work, from your wireless computer pls. run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector
Here's a more detail guide => Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

===============================
If still no go....Click on Start => in Quick search type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: internet works wired, but not wireless?!?!*

Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, very cool, never saw that one before, thanks ! 

i'd still like to see it working hardwired first, this post is full of words that make me think it's a routing error, not a link problem


----------



## lukebromley (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: internet works wired, but not wireless?!?!*

Problem solved, and much less complicated than i thought. I rang belkin they took me through some steps. it was to do with the fact laptop runs on vista and was connecting to router through WPA/WPA2 but would not allow internet. simply just went on the belkin router setup utility on the computer (192.162.2.1 in web address) disabled wifi protected setup and changed security mode to 64bit WEP and generated the hex pair key. then removed the connection on laptop and reconnected using the hex pair key through 64bit WEP. Ta-da it worked! quite surprised vista wasnt compatible with WPA/WPA2? thought it was all singing all dancin!

thanks for all advice anyway, pretty sure i'll be posting around when something else goes tits up haha cheers:grin:


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: internet works wired, but not wireless?!?!*

far out, "not allow internet", that's a good one!

it is sometimes the simple things that are easily overlooked

that's why i'm always asking people stupid questions 

I'd mark this post solved, but have not figured out how yet 

Rivendale


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: internet works wired, but not wireless?!?!*

Thanks for the update. Careful though, WEP Security won't do anything. When you get a chance, put the WPA back and see if it will cause an issue, then if it is put the WEP back.


> reconnected using the hex pair key through 64bit WEP.


I can Mark this Solve for you.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

right you are 2xg, WPA is a far better choice

i don't know why they even have WEP in there still, it did not work in the first place 

thanks for the Mark!


----------

